# Jaguar E-Type - Series III V12 Roadster... Stunner!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Morning Guys/Gals,

Just a short write up this morning for this beautiful British Classic Stunner. Arguably the most iconic British car ever made, a Jaguar E-Type. This particular car is a Series III V12 Roadster and has one of the smoothest engines I've come across. It belongs to a very good friend of mine's father, and I've been lucky enough to spend quite a bit of time in it, travelling to classic car shows over the past 10 years or so. It's beautiful and I've always wanted to get my paws on it and treat it well.

Approx 2yrs ago it was fully repainted, and as this weekend it was the owners birthday, I saw it as the perfect excuse to give it some treatment before it was put away for the winter.

It was hardly dirty, always garaged but there were a few layers of dust on it. Bright and early on Saturday morning I got to work. A few before pictures...







This looked like tar, but it wasn't. Wiped away with ease...



The owner is a proper petrolhead and has a couple of other nice motors in the collection. Tucked away next to the E-Type is a 1963 Bentley Continental S3 Coupe and a last of the line Bentley Arnage T Black Label... Wow.







The Jag was given a pre-wash using only the best. Auto Finesse Citrus Power. Left to dwell for a short while, agitated and then rinsed with an open hose. The roof was down and I didn't want to risk using the jet wash on it. The wheels were also cleaned with Citrus Power and various brushes before rinsing off.





Washed using a Microfiber Madness Incredisponge and Britemax CleanMAX.



10 points to anyone who knows what the blue Ford is...





Clearly no protection on the paintwork...





Dried using a Dodo Soft Touch drying towel and the Aeolus Warm air dryer...





At this point, a very welcome brew and a sausage butty arrived... Along with my new best mate Noah!



The paint felt very smooth, since painting it has never been taken out in wet weather and has only done about 2,000 miles. There was no tar present so I decided not to bother claying.

The plan was to simply glaze/wax it, but I did take some paint readings as a precaution. Rather healthy! No water based stuff here, proper paint!



Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze was used on the DA with a CG Hex black pad...



Sun came out for a little while to show off the stunning colour...



A special wax for a special car...



Great curvy back end... Can't beat it!



An intense gloss from the mega glaze/wax combo...



The interior was given a tidy up, hoovered, leather cleaned with a damp cloth, glass cleaned and dash wiped with CG Inner Clean and a cloth... Lovely simple design...





Tyres dressed with VP Traditional...



To finish off, all Chromework was polished using Britemax AIO, Exhaust polished with AF Mercury and a cloth along with the rear metal panel. A final wipedown using Def1nitive QD and we were finished. Not great after pics as there were intermittent rain showers and there were a couple of cars in the way.















All tucked away for winter. All in all, a very enjoyable day!

Thanks for reading,
Jon :wave:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

gorgeous car and work Jon 

very nice , a true classic

ford aussie ?

and rs is he nicking petrol


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent job.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning work on a rare car, the interior looks brand new, great to see this posted. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> gorgeous car and work Jon
> 
> very nice , a true classic
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve.

Yes the Ford's an Aussie, an FPV Super Pursuit. The family have 2 of them, I've spent a lot of time behind the wheel of both and they're just muscle cars. 5.4 V8 Aussie Muscle. I'd love a Ute for every day use, they're so cool!

The RS is one I've detailed before so he was taking the opportunity to use all my stuff for a maintenance wash and was drying the filler cap with my dog dryer!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely job on a fantastic car.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Thats a car I think 90% of us would be well up for doing. Luckiy git!

Really nice job on it too.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Was stunning before but it's a real testament to your work that there is an appreciable difference even in the photos, must have been amazing in person. If you think the FPV is muscly wait until you try a Walkinshaw HSV ute (or the new 570hp maloo gts ute).


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> great to see this posted. :thumb:


My thoughts exactly, superb thread!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Stunning :thumb:

This looked like tar, but it wasn't. Wiped away with ease...



These are fly marks. I think its their poop or something but they sometimes leave them on your house house windows.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ocdetailer said:


> Was stunning before but it's a real testament to your work that there is an appreciable difference even in the photos, must have been amazing in person. If you think the FPV is muscly wait until you try a Walkinshaw HSV ute (or the new 570hp maloo gts ute).


They're beasts, I'd definitely have one if they properly sold them in this country. I think this FPV has about 420bhp (don't know exactly), and personally I prefer the look of the Ford over the HSV/Vauxhall but either way, a big thumpy V8 with no weight over the back wheels... My word it's fun!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing work as always Jon

Lovely car too as is the rest of the familys collection haha

See you Friday night I would imagine?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Amazing work as always Jon
> 
> Lovely car too as is the rest of the familys collection haha
> 
> See you Friday night I would imagine?


Thanks Jonny.

Excellent mate, you at the Sportsman's Dinner too? I'm there with my Brother/Father-In-Law, should be a good night if the last couple of years have been anything to go by!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lovely results, lovely car - top stuff Jon!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Lovely results, lovely car - top stuff Jon!


Thanks Nick.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice choice of wax too..... But I would say that


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a beautiful car! I really like this colour!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Nice choice of wax too..... But I would say that


It's always been a dream to use too, the nicest wax I've had.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Jonny.
> 
> Excellent mate, you at the Sportsman's Dinner too? I'm there with my Brother/Father-In-Law, should be a good night if the last couple of years have been anything to go by!


Yeah mate going with my brother and dad and a few others

Got a fairly big table by all accounts with the likes of Bernie o brian etc


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Yeah mate going with my brother and dad and a few others
> 
> Got a fairly big table by all accounts with the likes of Bernie o brian etc


Great stuff, I'll keep an eye out for you and pop over for a chat.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work as always J! Stunning car


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think what you will find with the paint readings being that high is because of filler under the paint. We have paint about 20 of these over the past 5 years and all came with factory finish ripples on the body work. In some case owners don't mind spending an extra £4k to have the metal sorted so it limits the filler but most don't really care.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

sweet job


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great job done on a stunning car, thank you for sharing.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

TonyH38 said:


> Great job done on a stunning car, thank you for sharing.


My pleasure, thanks for commenting. :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Franzpan said:


> These are fly marks. I think its their poop or something but they sometimes leave them on your house house windows.


Spider dump i would have said...i bet there was a web directly above where this was, you always get these marks on windows just under a spiders web


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

My all time fave car... great job on a stunning british icon...:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Top job!! Why is there no front number plate, or had you removed it?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Top job!! Why is there no front number plate, or had you removed it?


No I hadn't removed it, there wasn't one there. I can only imagine that the owner deems it to spoil the look of the car and hasn't refitted it since restoration. It only does about 1500 miles per year so I would guess he takes the risk regarding the official law which states all cars must have front plates...


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice work!

Very lovely color! Nice gloss at the end of the detail.
The 3 series is probably not the most desired series of the E-type range? As I've never saw one here!

Incredible car collection in the pictures also


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Very lovely color! Nice gloss at the end of the detail.
> The 3 series is probably not the most desired series of the E-type range? As I've never saw one here!
> ...


Thanks Wout,

Yes you're right, the Series 1/1.5 Roadster is the most desirable... I have one of those to do soon too, just having a few bits and bobs restored and then its mine!!





That said, the V12 in the Series 3 is incredible too, more of a GT than a sportscar but still a stunning bit of kit. Personally, I prefer the design of the earlier Series 1


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

In a word - GORGEOUS :thumb: I think the E Type is one of my fav cars of all time  I know the S 1 is the most sought after, and even ones that need complete resto are fetching silly money like in excess of £100,000 :speechles, but I really like the S3, although I prefer the coupe ! but thats just me.
Great work tho :thumb:
That is some collection of cars sitting in that driveway ! 
I'm another one for the Ausi V8 muscle cars :thumb: they sound brilliant too

Re the black marks - spider poo  really ? must have some Ausi spiders in the too then :lol: maybe a huntsman or two - cos these mothers are HUUUUUGE man, (one of the biggest causes of car crashes in Australia - at one time !)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

chefy said:


> In a word - GORGEOUS :thumb: I think the E Type is one of my fav cars of all time  I know the S 1 is the most sought after, and even ones that need complete resto are fetching silly money like in excess of £100,000 :speechles, but I really like the S3, although I prefer the coupe ! but thats just me.
> Great work tho :thumb:
> That is some collection of cars sitting in that driveway !
> I'm another one for the Ausi V8 muscle cars :thumb: they sound brilliant too
> ...


Yes absolutely, the family are massive petrolheads and other than the ones pictured there is a 991 911 Carrera 2S Cabrio (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=341779, a V10 Audi RS6 (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336970), a MKII Jag, a Rolls Royce Silver Shadow, a Daimler Sovereign V12, BMW 840ci, another black Ford V8 Ute, and probably a few others. Quite amazing really.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Albeyo (Oct 27, 2014)

The dots are spider turd believe it or not !


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Albeyo said:


> The dots are spider turd believe it or not !


Like I said - must be bloody huuuuge spiders.

Petrol heads - birchy ! ? understatement  have to say there are quite a few in their collectopn that I would have (if had had the dosh !) MK 2 Jag oh yes please a 3.8 manual, a Daimler Sov V12 mmmm mmm is it a series 1, 2 or 3 ? (s 2 for me please, in VDP guise if you dont mind) and a Silver Shadow, I'll have the Shadow 2 please) and of course the gorgeous S 3 E Type, and an Audi RS 6 oh yes, believe it or not but these cars have been in my "mind garage" for many years :thumb: they are peeps after my own heart  and I'll have a V8 Ute as well, maybe a Holden Malloo !!
What a fantastic collection of cars.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely stunning Jon! Fantastic work!!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Stunning car, Lucky devil...Your best mate noah might have deserted you if you let the banger butty fall on the ground...


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful jaguar


----------



## Kabel88 (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome cars and really nice work!


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 12, 2012)

Stunning


----------

